

Ask HN: Review my Writing Style - michael_fine

I recently started a blog, and just published my first post. I was wondering if you could give me tips on my writing. Is it to verbose? Intentionally obfuscated? Poor explaining? Any tips would be great. Here's my post: http://mhfine.wordpress.com/2012/04/23/re-imaging-the-file-system/
======
michael_fine
Clickable: [http://mhfine.wordpress.com/2012/04/23/re-imaging-the-
file-s...](http://mhfine.wordpress.com/2012/04/23/re-imaging-the-file-system/)

